# Bordercolor bei Bildern



## nitro-Merlin (16. März 2005)

Hi,

ich will um ein Bild einen Rahmen ziehen. Das gelingt mir auch, aber die Farbe des Rahmens bleibt immer blau.


```
<img border-color=\"#FFFFFF\" border=\"1\"   height=....
```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg Lars


----------



## Gumbo (16. März 2005)

Am besten regelst du das mit der CSS-Eigenschaft border.


----------



## puetz (16. März 2005)

Hi,

probiers vielleicht mal so:


```
<img bordercolor= \"#FFFFFF\" border=\"1\" ......
```


----------



## Gumbo (16. März 2005)

Dem Sinn einer Auszeichnungssprache entsperchend wäre eine CSS-gestützte Variante weit auch besser. Außerdem existiert laut W3C kein Attribut mit der Bezeichnung bordercolor.


----------



## nitro-Merlin (16. März 2005)

@ puetz, das hab ich schon, bringt auch nix

@Gumbo: und wie schreib ich das dann nieder?


----------



## Gumbo (16. März 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, CSS einzubinden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. März 2005)

Für deinen einfachen Fall dürfte wohl folgendes genügen:
	
	
	



```
<img ... style="border:1px solid #fff;">
```


----------

